# OHIO RIVER muddy so bluegill fishing



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

August 1st. Since the Ohio River was high and muddy I picked up my grandson for some bluegill fishing. Stopped for some lunch then got our bait at the mom & pop bait shop. We got to the lake at around 12:45; my grandson had 5 bluegills before I even got my line in the water. The fish were in a biting mood, so we had a lot of action. It was a muggy warm afternoon so whenever a breeze stirred it was very refreshing. Around 15:15 the fish just stopped biting, we finally called it a day around 15:45. Another good time fishing with my grandson, once again he caught more fish. He landed 57 to my 43 Bluegills. He used red worms I used wax worms.


The river should be down by Friday so hope to go out catfishing with my grandson in my boat. We have plenty of different bait to temp the cats to bite, just hope they are hungry.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FWIW story,,,, 
I keep getting phone calls from an old friend who is fishing way up a trib,,,,, below a dam.
He's able to wade the shoreline & is absolutely slaughtering the gills & cats!
In the last 4 or 5 trips, he has been bringing home at least 30 big gills, (bobber jig & waxworm) & twice he had to make 2 trips up to the car to 'deposit' all of the channel cats in his big cooler!
He's catching the cats by floating chicken livers! Bumping the bottom in a backwash.
Believe it or not, he caught 17 cats one morning,,, & 22 the next! 1#ers up too 4 1/2#. 
(GOOD SMOKING SIZE!) 
I know it's true, 'cause he gave the cats to my neighbor!!! (that Drives me CRAZY!!!)
SO,,,,, Monday, off I go, with 2 friends! We got there about 3pm. 
3 guys already there, 5 more show up before we leave before dark.

I caught 2 small smallies. I tossed & floated fatheads, worms, twisters, calves liver, cut-bait,,,, with no cats to show for it. My 2 friends caught ONE smallie,,, that's it! 
They waded & hit every square inch of that river. No cats.?
Then,,,, 3 young locals showed up & waded all the way across,,, there's a deeper channel along shore over there, about 4'-5' deep. Their Second cast yielded a dandy smallie. + - 3#.
Then they found a dead w bass near shore & cut it up for bait. 2 min later the first rod started screaming,,,, they landed a dandy 4#-5# channel. 
3 more hook sets with drag-screaming runs, & 3 losses! BIG CATS,,, All on that dead WB cutbait.
Then the hits stopped,,,, the cats were gone!???????????

ANYWAY,,, I'll never go there again, WITHOUT a pound of chicken livers, and that 'catfish guru' friend,,,,
to show me HOW!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I had planned on going however the forecast called for rain all morning so did not go.


----------

